# Shockwave Crashes Using Chrome



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

About a month ago while watching online video's,(YouTube,Vimeo,ect) started getting Shockwave crashes and they seem to be happening more often.Take a look at my plug_ins.
*Google says to disable the top plug_in.The one with pepperflash in its description.I did that and it works,no crashes.That is for only a short time then crashes start up again.I go back to my plug_ins only to find its not disabled anymore.Repeat,repeat,repeat*My question is why is it Re enabling it self? Also, can I delete it ,and how, or would it cause any problems to delete it? One other thing,at the bottom of page I have my Adobe programs listed,could they be working against one another causing a crash?*Thanks in advance for help,EB:bow:*


Plug-ins (20) 
Details
Adobe Flash Player (2 files) - Version: 11.5.31.138
Shockwave Flash 11.5 r31
Name:	Shockwave Flash
Description:	Shockwave Flash 11.5 r31
Version:	11.5.31.138
Location:	C:\Documents and Settings\Eddie Buck\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\PepperFlash\11.5.31.138\pepflashplayer.dll
Type:	PPAPI (out-of-process)
Disable
MIME types:	
MIME type	Description	File extensions
application/x-shockwave-flash	Shockwave Flash	
.swf
application/futuresplash	Shockwave Flash	
.spl


Name:	Shockwave Flash
Description:	Shockwave Flash 11.5 r502
Version:	11,5,502,146
Location:	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_5_502_146.dll
Type:	NPAPI
Disable
MIME types:	
MIME type	Description	File extensions
application/x-shockwave-flash	Adobe Flash movie	
.swf
application/futuresplash	FutureSplash movie	
.spl
Disable Always allowed

My Adobe Programs
Adobe Flash Player 11 Active X
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plug_in
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.01)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.01)
Adobe ShockWave Player 11.6


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

*solved. Never mind. *


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Do you mind posting about what you did to fix this? i know that I have had to "downgrade" flash and shockwave at times due to stability issues, but normally upgrading to the newest version fixes most or all of earlier version issues. I run FreeBSD instead of Windows so it's a bit different on this computer but it has been an issue for me at times as well. flash is not integrated as well on this OS and so it is a bad CPU hog (which it can be on other browsers but doesn't have to be).


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

defenestrate said:


> Do you mind posting about what you did to fix this? i know that I have had to "downgrade" flash and shockwave at times due to stability issues, but normally upgrading to the newest version fixes most or all of earlier version issues. I run FreeBSD instead of Windows so it's a bit different on this computer but it has been an issue for me at times as well. flash is not integrated as well on this OS and so it is a bad CPU hog (which it can be on other browsers but doesn't have to be).


 So far its not crashed.Knock on wood ........http://www.howtogeek.com/103292/how-to-fix-shockwave-flash-crashes-in-google-chrome/


----------

